# Crickets - Can they fly ?



## CornSnakeLover (Mar 8, 2008)

Can fully grown Crickets fly ?
Or do they use their wings for sounds ?

Charlie


----------



## arm2010 (Jun 2, 2005)

No crickets can't fly but they can jump very high...!


----------



## mikemike118 (Aug 15, 2009)

*no fly but*

Hey, crickets don't fly but they do jump now and again (but not as much as locusts), i think the wings are mostly for mating perposes because these rub together to make that annoying chirping sound...

oh and btw, u may have seen brown crickets and these are know to be silent, Well this isnt exactly true once they have fully matured they still chirp but not as loud as the black crickets!, and brown crickets are known to be more lively like the are skitterish and do jump alot more then black crickets!, but black crickets still jump...:2thumb:


----------



## CornSnakeLover (Mar 8, 2008)

We have the "silent crickets" but they are started to make their little sounds now. 

They are blooming huge, 3 females and 2 males. They are always making the sounds, will they mate ?


----------



## Grond (Jun 17, 2008)

Pretty much all insects have wings, but in the case of crickets they aren't flightworthy!


----------

